# The daily life and The Palace



## jaela (Feb 22, 2012)

Decided to start keeping a journal here to jot down what happens in The Palace, as well as anything else worthy of note that happens in my non-fish life. =]

The Palace, for clarification, is my 15h tank. Might not seem that big or spectacular, but it is so called because when I first put my VT girl, Ann, in there... she acted like she was now the queen of a grand palace. (She was in a 2g before.)
The Palace is now home to a sorority of six girls, as well as some habrosus cories.
The 2g, nicknamed The Little World, is acting as my hospital tank. There was some initial fin-nipping, and so I'm isolating the girls one at a time so they can heal up. Right now it's my nameless green girl's turn, because a rather large chunk is missing from her anal fin after a scuffle with the "queen bee" -- a green marble girl, also still unnamed. I'm hoping that while I keep an eye on this sweetheart as she heals, a name will become clear to me. She's being treated with IAL and Melaleuca. I might try to pick up some organic rooibos for her, too. For the moment she's looking good -- exploring leisurely and her fins are spread out proudly. She's near the bottom of the pecking order in the sorority, so I think she's enjoying some time to herself where she doesn't have to worry about being chased around. =]
Last in the 2g was Ann, but for a different reason. She was eating the sinking wafers for my cories and getting so bloated every time! So I had to isolate and fast her for a bit. While she ws in the 2g, a storm rolled in, and she made her first bubble nest! Very exciting for me, as I've only ever kept females, and I'd never seen a bubble nest before. =] She's back in The Palace now, looking great. No fin damage on her (ever!) because she's second-in-command after the green marbled girl. She's always been a feisty one. :lol:

In non-fish news, I have to take off shortly for a French study group. I'm a college student and I have an exam next week. Wish me luck! More later, maybe.


----------

